# I HATE being an ENFJ



## sarah oliver

Hey guys. the reason i joined personality cafe was to get a fresh perspective outside of my own social circle. i have a bunch of issues with being an enfj. i have consistently tested in the highest percent of enfj since highschool. my "feeling" wearies me. i wish i could function as a thinker.alas i am very stereotypically an enfj. i look at people, and am able to easily see them for who they are (for the most part- there are the occasions where someone is a bit of a challenge to digest, and until i figure them out the mystery gives me a bit of a high.) but for the most part, once i figure you out, i do tend to manipulate people, (with the intention (which I do even if i dont mean too!) to bring out the best in a situation or in an individual) i hate to be alone, and i have an infp boyfriend of three years.
but im tiiiiiiiired of it. im tired of being a chamelon rather than an individual. i wish i was more of an introvert. i wish i was more of a thinker. lately i have been reading books outside my "feeling" range. and they are mentally expanding me. i can literally not retain all that it is i wish to. i cannot test my theories fast enough, i cannot process my thought to the fullest. i can feel myself growing but not as exponientally as i would like to. i wish when i feel attracted to people, that my love wont consume me. i wish i didnt give as much of myself to others. i want to be pampered, to go on great adventures, to travel, to debate and discuss. i am an artist in my own way. i am not a performer, i do not live for the art or the stage. (i have known TRUE artists and that is where i base my arguement from), but i posess talent. 
i am very attracted to an estp man that i have recently met. my problem with him, is number one i dont trust his lines. he says the most cheesy and heartwrenching things, that i WANT to believe to be true. however i have been influenced to believe that estp's are very good with the ladies, and cant keep a commitment worth crap, and thats very important to me. i want more control over my damned feelings and dont want to be consumed anymore!
enfj's-how do you feel about yourself?
estps-why are you so appealing to me!?! what do you think of enfjs? (and whats up with your emotions and feelings? and by that i mean... even animals have feelings, what is your perception on your own?)
everyone else- please heeeeeeelp! especially you thinkers... i really value your perspective


----------



## Einstein

You wanna be an INTJ?


----------



## sarah oliver

i want to be anything but an enfj. i dont know if i can even change that. its so exhausting honestly to see all that i see. and to automatically react in ways that i do not desire to. i am working on control. mentally, and physically. i am taking vocal and dance classes-as well as trying to stimulate my mind and thought processing more.


----------



## Praesepe

olivesmith65 said:


> Hey guys. the reason i joined personality cafe was to get a fresh perspective outside of my own social circle. i have a bunch of issues with being an enfj. i have consistently tested in the highest percent of enfj since highschool. my "feeling" wearies me. i wish i could function as a thinker.alas i am very stereotypically an enfj. i look at people, and am able to easily see them for who they are (for the most part- there are the occasions where someone is a bit of a challenge to digest, and until i figure them out the mystery gives me a bit of a high.) but for the most part, once i figure you out, i do tend to manipulate people, (with the intention (which I do even if i dont mean too!) to bring out the best in a situation or in an individual) i hate to be alone, and i have an infp boyfriend of three years.
> but im tiiiiiiiired of it. im tired of being a chamelon rather than an individual. i wish i was more of an introvert. i wish i was more of a thinker. lately i have been reading books outside my "feeling" range. and they are mentally expanding me. i can literally not retain all that it is i wish to. i cannot test my theories fast enough, i cannot process my thought to the fullest. i can feel myself growing but not as exponientally as i would like to. i wish when i feel attracted to people, that my love wont consume me. i wish i didnt give as much of myself to others. i want to be pampered, to go on great adventures, to travel, to debate and discuss. i am an artist in my own way. i am not a performer, i do not live for the art or the stage. (i have known TRUE artists and that is where i base my arguement from), but i posess talent.
> i am very attracted to an estp man that i have recently met. my problem with him, is number one i dont trust his lines. he says the most cheesy and heartwrenching things, that i WANT to believe to be true. however i have been influenced to believe that estp's are very good with the ladies, and cant keep a commitment worth crap, and thats very important to me. i want more control over my damned feelings and dont want to be consumed anymore!
> enfj's-how do you feel about yourself?
> estps-why are you so appealing to me!?! what do you think of enfjs? (and whats up with your emotions and feelings? and by that i mean... even animals have feelings, what is your perception on your own?)
> everyone else- please heeeeeeelp! especially you thinkers... i really value your perspective


Perhaps you're of SP type. Rather than ENFJ. Honestly, I read some of your post and I wouldn't classify you as an ENFJ at all.


----------



## Einstein

Try to focus a little less on your interactions with other people. Try to be more independent and try new things. Get a new job, visit another country, write a book, do something different. Don't distance yourself from people, just have fun around them without trying to please then all the time. 

I often think that ENFJs are a lot like INTJs on the inside.


----------



## sarah oliver

intj's on the inside? why do you think that? and by the way guys thank you so much for your fast replys.


----------



## Sunbeam

Don't worry about trying to change your dominant functions. Just develop your other functions as well, so that everything's more balanced. Perhaps you're just thirsty for knowledge and tired of some of your old ways. Drink some knowledge up and examine what it is about your interactions with people and life in general that you wish to change, and try your best to focus on them and change them. And what is this about having an INFP boyfriend, but now wanting an ESTP man? Why haven't you broken up with the INFP yet, if you don't want to be in a relationship with him anymore? Maybe you've already broken up with him, but it sounds like you haven't yet.


----------



## sarah oliver

you can be attracted to more than one person at once. its just choosing not to act on impulses that are innappropriate. i am young and curiously stimulated by someone else. i would like to know more. i do not percieve it to be a negative.


----------



## Einstein

olivesmith65 said:


> intj's on the inside? why do you think that? and by the way guys thank you so much for your fast replies.


Well we already share two of the letters and are both Ni's. Sometimes ENFJs seem introverted to me. It's not just that sometimes they like to be alone; it's also that they are very disconnected from other people like INTJs are. Most people don't see this because ENFJs are so good at hiding their feelings and are very good actors. They will often share their feelings and express themselves, but not if it will cause other people to worry about them or upset anyone. 

Sometimes ENFJs seem a bit like thinkers to me because they analyze things a lot. They do so based upon their feelings, but it's still thinking. 

Is it that you feel like your missing out on things that introverts and thinkers are better at?


----------



## Tyche

You just need to develop your other functions in order to become more balanced. Trust me, being an ENFJ is awesome (as I'm sure it's awesome to be any other type as well). Yeah, sometimes my emotions get the better of me, and though it can happen more to feeling types, it does happen to everyone in certain situations. I personally love being an ENFJ and wouldn't change my type for anything. Sure, I envy thinking types sometimes, but I have my own talents that I bring to the table. It takes _all kinds_ in this world of ours, we're all important components. Embrace who you are, regardless of type. After all, we're all far more than just four letters.

Edit: oh, and welcome to PerC! Make yourself at home. Please come post in the ENFJ sub-forum and anywhere else that interests you.


----------



## SilentScream

Hello @olivesmith65 

You know ... it's not the fact that you're an ENFJ that limits you and how you process things. 

You process things through your feelings but that doesn't make you any less analytical or logical than the average thinker. 

Us ENFJ's here have been easily able to compete with traditional "thinkers" at their own games all our lives. Personally, I just had to work a little harder. 

Welcome to PerC .. and I hope we get to read more of your insights in our little corner of PerC. Or you could spend time with the thinkers and figure out how they process things. I've learnt during my time here that by hanging around people of different types has really helped me round off my own personality, and gain far more insight into myself than if I had just relied on the descriptions themselves.


----------



## sarah oliver

haha  i feel very welcomed. im still figuring out this whole personality cafe thing... i would love to look at other disscussions- what do all the thanks mean?


----------



## Tyche

olivesmith65 said:


> haha  i feel very welcomed. im still figuring out this whole personality cafe thing... i would love to look at other disscussions- what do all the thanks mean?


It's a way to show you agreed with (or empathized, or found interesting, or liked, or...) what was posted. We are literally thanking you for your post.


----------



## SilentScream

Etherea said:


> It's a way to show you agreed with (or empathized, or found interesting, or liked, or...) what was posted. We are literally thanking you for your post.


Well .. depends .. sometimes I use it sarcastically as well when I just want to end a discussion as well  

But we won't confuse the new-comer .. hopefully we'll get to see her post more in the ENFJ section from time to time


----------



## Tyche

Jawz said:


> Well .. depends .. sometimes I use it sarcastically as well when I just want to end a discussion as well
> 
> But we won't confuse the new-comer .. hopefully we'll get to see her post more in the ENFJ section from time to time


Hehe. Now if only I can figure out how to use it ironically


----------



## ForsakenMe

olivesmith65 said:


> Hey guys. the reason i joined personality cafe was to get a fresh perspective outside of my own social circle. i have a bunch of issues with being an enfj. i have consistently tested in the highest percent of enfj since highschool. my "feeling" wearies me. i wish i could function as a thinker.alas i am very stereotypically an enfj. i look at people, and am able to easily see them for who they are (for the most part- there are the occasions where someone is a bit of a challenge to digest, and until i figure them out the mystery gives me a bit of a high.) but for the most part, once i figure you out, i do tend to manipulate people, (with the intention (which I do even if i dont mean too!) to bring out the best in a situation or in an individual) i hate to be alone, and i have an infp boyfriend of three years.
> but im tiiiiiiiired of it. im tired of being a chamelon rather than an individual. i wish i was more of an introvert. i wish i was more of a thinker. lately i have been reading books outside my "feeling" range. and they are mentally expanding me. i can literally not retain all that it is i wish to. i cannot test my theories fast enough, i cannot process my thought to the fullest. i can feel myself growing but not as exponientally as i would like to. i wish when i feel attracted to people, that my love wont consume me. i wish i didnt give as much of myself to others. i want to be pampered, to go on great adventures, to travel, to debate and discuss. i am an artist in my own way. i am not a performer, i do not live for the art or the stage. (i have known TRUE artists and that is where i base my arguement from), but i posess talent.
> i am very attracted to an estp man that i have recently met. my problem with him, is number one i dont trust his lines. he says the most cheesy and heartwrenching things, that i WANT to believe to be true. however i have been influenced to believe that estp's are very good with the ladies, and cant keep a commitment worth crap, and thats very important to me. i want more control over my damned feelings and dont want to be consumed anymore!
> enfj's-how do you feel about yourself?
> estps-why are you so appealing to me!?! what do you think of enfjs? (and whats up with your emotions and feelings? and by that i mean... even animals have feelings, what is your perception on your own?)
> everyone else- please heeeeeeelp! especially you thinkers... i really value your perspective


Eh. Love yourself, girl. Your type isn't bad... no type is bad at all. Every type has their strengths and each of them are awesome in their own way.

My gut feeling tells me you're probably from a place that hate on emotional people. I'm from the U.S., so yes, it IS hard to live in a place like this... It is a very ESTJ-driven country, and maybe you're from a country that is T-driven. (Maybe I-Driven too? Are you from Japan?)

If this is true, then you need to ignore it! Flaunt your ENFJ type! You're different in a world filled with Thinkers.  And that's a great thing! We need more sensitive people in this world!


----------



## Micro Raptor

I wish I could give some advice on developing other functions. I used to have a book on developing functions with the intention of becoming a more balanced person, but I don't have it anymore and don't remember what it was called. 

Every type in theory can have flaws/weaknesses though. However, I imagine it would be possible to feel less and think more or visa versa with enough practice if that's what you want. I think anything is possible with enough practice.


----------



## Near Lawliet

Holy ENFJ breakdown Batman... o.o

First off, welcome to the forum. Secondly I fail to see how as an ENFJ, you can't be an artist or have logical explanations etc.... You do use Fe the most as your primary function but that doesn't mean you don't have Te or Ti. Everyone falls on a spectrum, surely you noticed that? What I am saying basically is that you may not be a "thinker" but you should have some "T" in you. Foster it, and try your best.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

Don't stress about being an ENFJ. You can't change your type (unless you're mistyped, in which case it's not really changing it but yeah). Instead, use this knowledge to develop your weaker functions (Fi Ne Si Te). Your INFP boyfriend should be helpful in this, because that's his function order. 

Also, if you're not individualistic you can't expect yourself to suddenly be the leader of a non-conformity crowd or something lol. These things take time. Try taking a little time for yourself each day, maybe journal or meditate for thirty minutes or so.


----------



## BlueG

It made me a little sad to see your post. 



olivesmith65 said:


> and they are mentally expanding me. i can literally not retain all that it is i wish to. i cannot test my theories fast enough, i cannot process my thought to the fullest. i can feel myself growing but not as exponientally as i would like to.


I identify with you. 


And it's great that you are on a knowledge quest.


----------



## HappyRedux

hey olivesmith welcome aboard :kitteh:. also check out the scenic enfj, subsection to find a plethora of self hating enfj's.. seems to be a bit of a theme for some reason. sigh..


----------



## SilentScream

HappyRedux said:


> hey olivesmith welcome aboard :kitteh:. also check out the scenic enfj, subsection to find a plethora of self hating enfj's.. seems to be a bit of a theme for some reason. sigh..


Well .. we put on a happy mask for the world all the time ... and it gets tiresome after a while ... Need to vent amd let it out. I feel that that's our way of hating the way the world treats us .. we can't say we hate everyone who hurts us .. so we end up hating ourselves instead. That's also a theme amongst us ENFJs


----------



## Tyche

HappyRedux said:


> hey olivesmith welcome aboard :kitteh:. also check out the scenic enfj, subsection to find a plethora of self hating enfj's.. seems to be a bit of a theme for some reason. sigh..


Hey hey hey! Hold on a sec. Sometimes we talk about good things too and how awesome we are.


----------



## Gyepitokki

Hello my extroverted twin! :3 welcome to personality Cafe

There was a time where I hated being an INFJ: constantly being used or ignored by others just because I don't assert myself. You begin to learn that you are who you are, and most people develop other qualities that can shift their type. Your type isn't set in stone but even if it was, you should be happy with who you are. You'll make genuine friends that way


----------



## sarah oliver

i suppose i am not there yet. thank u everyone. what of estps? do u have any knowledge of this personality type?


----------



## CoakJoints

A few things;

You're still young and haven't experienced much of life to understand who you are and develop the emotional maturity and confidence to accept it. That will come in time and with self esteem, so try and build your self esteem for yourself and then how you think you appear to others wont be that important.

Secondly, stop thinking about yourself so much, i know its hard, especially in highshool. However maybe you can use some of those excellent social skills and other enfj traits you have to give back to the community. Helping others does a number of things, itll get you out of your head so you stop obsesding about yourself. It'll make you feel good, it will build your sense of selfworth and self esteem and it looks good on a resume.

Anyway, thats my oldschool direct way to solve your problem.


----------



## Pete The Lich

olivesmith65 said:


> Hey





Einstein said:


> You wanna be an INTJ?


dont listen to him
be an ENTP instead! :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## userslon

i hate being an enfj for the same reasons as you..


----------



## MrPurpleHayes

sarah oliver said:


> Hey guys. the reason i joined personality cafe was to get a fresh perspective outside of my own social circle. i have a bunch of issues with being an enfj. i have consistently tested in the highest percent of enfj since highschool. my "feeling" wearies me. i wish i could function as a thinker.alas i am very stereotypically an enfj. i look at people, and am able to easily see them for who they are (for the most part- there are the occasions where someone is a bit of a challenge to digest, and until i figure them out the mystery gives me a bit of a high.) but for the most part, once i figure you out, i do tend to manipulate people, (with the intention (which I do even if i dont mean too!) to bring out the best in a situation or in an individual) i hate to be alone, and i have an infp boyfriend of three years.
> but im tiiiiiiiired of it. im tired of being a chamelon rather than an individual. i wish i was more of an introvert. i wish i was more of a thinker. lately i have been reading books outside my "feeling" range. and they are mentally expanding me. i can literally not retain all that it is i wish to. i cannot test my theories fast enough, i cannot process my thought to the fullest. i can feel myself growing but not as exponientally as i would like to. i wish when i feel attracted to people, that my love wont consume me. i wish i didnt give as much of myself to others. i want to be pampered, to go on great adventures, to travel, to debate and discuss. i am an artist in my own way. i am not a performer, i do not live for the art or the stage. (i have known TRUE artists and that is where i base my arguement from), but i posess talent.
> i am very attracted to an estp man that i have recently met. my problem with him, is number one i dont trust his lines. he says the most cheesy and heartwrenching things, that i WANT to believe to be true. however i have been influenced to believe that estp's are very good with the ladies, and cant keep a commitment worth crap, and thats very important to me. i want more control over my damned feelings and dont want to be consumed anymore!
> enfj's-how do you feel about yourself?
> estps-why are you so appealing to me!?! what do you think of enfjs? (and whats up with your emotions and feelings? and by that i mean... even animals have feelings, what is your perception on your own?)
> everyone else- please heeeeeeelp! especially you thinkers... i really value your perspective


You and I are identical. We are exactly the same (based on all of this that you said about yourself). However I'm not fortunate enough to have an INFP partner and I don't mind being on stage. I too wish I was a thinker at times. Very often actually. Like you, I give too much of myself and I too want to be pampered, travel, go on great adventures, debate, etc. But people are getting worse and worse every day. Personally, I think this world is doomed and humanity is the biggest fault around. These are my thoughts now since I'm not feeling to satisfied with people and life. There's too much emotion to feel and the feelings and care I put out are used and forgotten. I am truly getting sick of people right now. Everyone. I wish I was an INTP or perhaps and INFP.


----------



## MrPurpleHayes

Einstein said:


> Try to focus a little less on your interactions with other people. Try to be more independent and try new things. Get a new job, visit another country, write a book, do something different. Don't distance yourself from people, just have fun around them without trying to please then all the time.
> 
> I often think that ENFJs are a lot like INTJs on the inside.


Honestly, with enough reality, ENFJs can be just like INTJs deep down. I have an INTJ who is purely objective. Him and I relate so much and bounce off each other with Different concepts, ideas, or just views of the same catgories. But we both absorb the new information from each other.


----------



## Golden Rose

This thread really hits close to home.

I went through a similar phase and even when I first joined this forum (not too long ago, mind it), I've tried my best to seek confirmation and trying to make my first questionnaire's answers sound as Te or Se as possible. And it worked! First answer was "maybe a _feelsy_ ENTJ" but then I felt... not honest?

When I'm going through a difficult time in my life, being an NJF feels like a burden.
The expectations and the stereotypes linked to it are too good and too snowflakey, people expect them to be a beacon of goodness and wisdom, the ENFJ profiles are all clusters of wonderful role models and mystical descriptions and I kept asking myself 'but can I really live up to that'? 
The idea of being an ESFP or an ENTJ was just so appealing! Especially at a time when I kept doing the same mistakes while being aware I was choosing the wrong path and this made me feel so guilty in other people's eyes, even those who didn't know about it.

But embracing my type makes me feel so much better about myself and I wouldn't want it any other way.
I keep worrying about saying the wrong thing or people seeing me as inadequate or mistyped (but in that case, I'd love to know), especially since there's so few of us around and those few are uber smart.

But MrPurpleHayes is right, ENFJs can be one of the most well read and insightful types out there so I hope in these years you've learned to be kinder to yourself and embrace the graces Fe throws in your way. 

(And I've somehow managed again to make this all about me, yikes!)


----------



## The Chameleon

sarah oliver said:


> im tired of being a chamelon rather than an individual.


I feel you, bro.


----------



## 66393

Instead of pointing on purely the negatives about being an ENFJ why don't you point out a whole list of positives. I bet you could come up with a paragraph twice as long. Every personality is gonna have its negatives. Not gonna lie, life is much better as an F if you learn how to handle the sensitivity.


----------



## Spider2YBanana

sarah oliver said:


> Hey guys. the reason i joined personality cafe was to get a fresh perspective outside of my own social circle. i have a bunch of issues with being an enfj. i have consistently tested in the highest percent of enfj since highschool. my "feeling" wearies me. i wish i could function as a thinker.alas i am very stereotypically an enfj. i look at people, and am able to easily see them for who they are (for the most part- there are the occasions where someone is a bit of a challenge to digest, and until i figure them out the mystery gives me a bit of a high.) but for the most part, once i figure you out, i do tend to manipulate people, (with the intention (which I do even if i dont mean too!) to bring out the best in a situation or in an individual) i hate to be alone, and i have an infp boyfriend of three years.
> but im tiiiiiiiired of it. im tired of being a chamelon rather than an individual. i wish i was more of an introvert. i wish i was more of a thinker. lately i have been reading books outside my "feeling" range. and they are mentally expanding me. i can literally not retain all that it is i wish to. i cannot test my theories fast enough, i cannot process my thought to the fullest. i can feel myself growing but not as exponientally as i would like to. i wish when i feel attracted to people, that my love wont consume me. i wish i didnt give as much of myself to others. i want to be pampered, to go on great adventures, to travel, to debate and discuss. i am an artist in my own way. i am not a performer, i do not live for the art or the stage. (i have known TRUE artists and that is where i base my arguement from), but i posess talent.
> i am very attracted to an estp man that i have recently met. my problem with him, is number one i dont trust his lines. he says the most cheesy and heartwrenching things, that i WANT to believe to be true. however i have been influenced to believe that estp's are very good with the ladies, and cant keep a commitment worth crap, and thats very important to me. i want more control over my damned feelings and dont want to be consumed anymore!
> enfj's-how do you feel about yourself?
> estps-why are you so appealing to me!?! what do you think of enfjs? (and whats up with your emotions and feelings? and by that i mean... even animals have feelings, what is your perception on your own?)
> everyone else- please heeeeeeelp! especially you thinkers... i really value your perspective


Howdy @sarah oliver! Welcome to PerC! 

You don't like being ENFJ? Everything that you listed that you dislike I find surprising. Everything you listed is something to be admired and appreciated! You have passion and you like people! The world needs people like that! Just like we need the other types. You bring something to the table that's special and I hope after meeting more people on PerC, you find your own understanding of what you contribute.

One of my most important mentor and confidants is an ENFJ. She is the sweetest woman in the world and one of the few people I feel comfortable opening up to. (I'm ENTJ BTW so opening up emotionally is not a common occurrence) This ENFJ works to reassure me that my work is appreciated and that I am a unique and special individual that is truly irreplaceable. If you make people feel that way in any capacity, you've already given so much to the world!

If y'all ever need a listening ear, gimme a holler! Either way, welcome to this community! I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Kalix

sarah oliver said:


> Hey guys. the reason i joined personality cafe was to get a fresh perspective outside of my own social circle. i have a bunch of issues with being an enfj. i have consistently tested in the highest percent of enfj since highschool. my "feeling" wearies me. i wish i could function as a thinker.alas i am very stereotypically an enfj. i look at people, and am able to easily see them for who they are (for the most part- there are the occasions where someone is a bit of a challenge to digest, and until i figure them out the mystery gives me a bit of a high.) but for the most part, once i figure you out, i do tend to manipulate people, (with the intention (which I do even if i dont mean too!) to bring out the best in a situation or in an individual) i hate to be alone, and i have an infp boyfriend of three years.
> but im tiiiiiiiired of it. im tired of being a chamelon rather than an individual. i wish i was more of an introvert. i wish i was more of a thinker. lately i have been reading books outside my "feeling" range. and they are mentally expanding me. i can literally not retain all that it is i wish to. i cannot test my theories fast enough, i cannot process my thought to the fullest. i can feel myself growing but not as exponientally as i would like to. i wish when i feel attracted to people, that my love wont consume me. i wish i didnt give as much of myself to others. i want to be pampered, to go on great adventures, to travel, to debate and discuss. i am an artist in my own way. i am not a performer, i do not live for the art or the stage. (i have known TRUE artists and that is where i base my arguement from), but i posess talent.
> i am very attracted to an estp man that i have recently met. my problem with him, is number one i dont trust his lines. he says the most cheesy and heartwrenching things, that i WANT to believe to be true. however i have been influenced to believe that estp's are very good with the ladies, and cant keep a commitment worth crap, and thats very important to me. i want more control over my damned feelings and dont want to be consumed anymore!
> enfj's-how do you feel about yourself?
> estps-why are you so appealing to me!?! what do you think of enfjs? (and whats up with your emotions and feelings? and by that i mean... even animals have feelings, what is your perception on your own?)
> everyone else- please heeeeeeelp! especially you thinkers... i really value your perspective


I often see when certain personality types become unhealthy, they act differently and test differently. 

I during a long period of depression in my life I tested as an INFP, and for a while I tested as an ENTJ, while I TRIED TO suppress my feeling and focus on thinking (honestly not sure if I'm an ENTJ with a developed F after loss of a close family member or if I'm an ENFJ that developed a strong T in reaction to another event in my life).

But alas, I figured it out and I (feel like I) am psychologically healthy, now. 
Honestly, I've never been happier. Even finding things out, like a close person going through the same issues I did (always did the same repressive defense I did, and was too stupid to figure it out), I'm happy for her. I'm always looking on the bright side. 
I'm not wallowing in the pain I see people going through every day. I'm making goals for myself and helping everyone I can on the way.

Just focus on making yourself a better person, not idealising and wallowing in what you could have been, but discover what you can become, and pursue it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

There, Their, They're, you will be OK. Embrace what the good Lord has given you, we are all gifts to the world.:happy:


----------

